

The Beardytron 5000 mkII: Building-of [2012] - e12e
http://www.djtechtools.com/2012/12/12/the-beardytron-5000-mkii-building-beardymans-ultimate-live-production-system/

======
e12e
More information in his TED talk:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/beardyman_the_polyphonic_me.html](http://www.ted.com/talks/beardyman_the_polyphonic_me.html)

